# What are these two plugs for?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Located under steering column by fuse panel. 1995 HB 4X4 Ka24E 2.4 

I seen a 14 Pin Nissan consult that connects to phone or pc for obd 1. Does this work on Hardbody?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

First pic is the consult port. I've got a 1994 and have not found anything that reads from it. I see lots of things that claim they will, but they do not. 

I can't tell what the second pic is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The big plug is not a CONSULT port. It's a Nissan OBD I port. It was used if you had a Kent-Moore "checker box." They're kind of rare outside of some of the older Nissan dealers, but I actually have one. It's a square box with a toggle switch and a readout display that lets you know what ECM diagnostic mode you are in (as well as an audible "beep"). It essentially lets you do the same thing you can do with the mode screw and green/red LED lights on the ECM only you can do it remotely. It makes it a lot easier than trying to look under or remove the passenger seat. If I'm not mistaken, the Hardbody and Pathfinder didn't get the CONSULT port until 1996? Whereas, other Nissans as 1990. Interesting fact: the original CONSULT tool was inspired by a grocery store scanner and was licensed by Canon cameras, with some later regrets by Nissan as far as the licensing. In 2003, I met the guy that helped design the tool.

I found a pic of one. Mine's black plastic and not metal like the one shown, but otherwise it's the same:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/E-C-C-S-Checker-Box-Kent-Moore-KV109-D0020-ECU-Checker-Box-/332290645098


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thank you ? that’s very interesting to know. That would definitely make it easy for read out, my bench seat just barely gives me enough space to lift cover to see led.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The numeric display kinda broke on mine and fell into the tool, but the audible "beep" still works. You just hit the toggle switch for the modes when you turn the key "ON." Steady "beep," is mode one, two "beeps" is mode 2, etc. Self-diagnostics is mode 3; once the 3 "beeps" end, there's a pause and it will make long and short "beeps" for the codes. I really don't use it much anymore, but you never know when I might have to work on some ol' Nissan from "back in the day!"


----------

